# JFileChooser bzw. FileDialog Problem



## NikoW (29. Dez 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem JFileChooser bzw. dem FileDialog.
In meiner Anwendung möchte ich per JFileChooser eine Datei auswählen lassen. Das funktioniert bei ca. 30 Rechnern ohne Probleme. Auf einem Rechner habe ich jedoch das Problem, dass beim Aufruf des Konstruktors von JFileChooser die Anwendung einfriert.
Ich habe ein wenig gegooglet und es scheint, als würde das Problem nicht unbekannt sein. Als Lösung wurde dort ein veränderter FileChooser angeboten, der bei mir jedoch genau das gleiche Ergebnis erzielte.
Ich habe dann 2 einfache Testklassen geschrieben, die eine benutzt den JFileChooser mit dem Windows-L&F und die andere den FileDialog. Beide Klassen funktionieren bei meinem eigenen Rechner ohne Probleme, bei einem einzigen Rechner wird jedoch folgender Fehler geworfen:

```
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: sun.plugin2.main.server.IExplorerPlugin
```

Es wird außerdem eine Log-Datei erstellt:


Spoiler: Log-Datei



#
# A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x7e6dd05b, pid=1396, tid=320
#
# JRE version: 7.0_10-b18
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (23.6-b04 mixed mode, sharing windows-x86 )
# Problematic frame:
# C  [SHELL32.dll+0x6d05b]  SHGetMalloc+0x1c16
#
# Failed to write core dump. Minidumps are not enabled by default on client versions of Windows
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
#   HotSpot Virtual Machine Error Reporting Page
# The crash happened outside the Java Virtual Machine in native code.
# See problematic frame for where to report the bug.
#

---------------  T H R E A D  ---------------

Current thread (0x02aebc00):  JavaThread "AWT-Windows" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=320, stack(0x02f80000,0x02fd0000)]

siginfo: ExceptionCode=0xc0000005, reading address 0x00000000

Registers:
EAX=0x00000000, EBX=0x001587b0, ECX=0x001587b0, EDX=0x7c91e514
ESP=0x02fcce68, EBP=0x02fcce7c, ESI=0x001587b0, EDI=0x0015891c
EIP=0x7e6dd05b, EFLAGS=0x00010246

Top of Stack: (sp=0x02fcce68)
0x02fcce68:   0015891c 00000000 001587b0 ffffffff
0x02fcce78:   00000000 02fcced0 7e6afdf0 00000001
0x02fcce88:   00000000 001481f0 02fccf04 02fcce1c
0x02fcce98:   00000018 0059cc28 0000000b 00000000
0x02fccea8:   00000000 7e373d3a 7e378e53 00010015
0x02fcceb8:   00151d58 00000000 0000000b 00000000
0x02fccec8:   00000000 00000000 02fccf04 7e6dd292
0x02fcced8:   00000003 00000063 00000000 00000000 

Instructions: (pc=0x7e6dd05b)
0x7e6dd03b:   89 02 eb ea 90 90 90 90 90 8b ff 55 8b ec 51 51
0x7e6dd04b:   83 4d f8 ff 83 65 fc 00 53 56 57 8b f1 8b 46 3c
0x7e6dd05b:   8b 08 8d 96 38 02 00 00 52 8d 55 f8 52 6a 08 bf
0x7e6dd06b:   13 04 00 00 57 6a 02 50 ff 51 38 8b 46 3c 8d 96 


Register to memory mapping:

EAX=0x00000000 is an unknown value
EBX=0x001587b0 is an unknown value
ECX=0x001587b0 is an unknown value
EDX=0x7c91e514 is an unknown value
ESP=0x02fcce68 is pointing into the stack for thread: 0x02aebc00
EBP=0x02fcce7c is pointing into the stack for thread: 0x02aebc00
ESI=0x001587b0 is an unknown value
EDI=0x0015891c is an unknown value


Stack: [0x02f80000,0x02fd0000],  sp=0x02fcce68,  free space=307k
Native frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code, C=native code)
C  [SHELL32.dll+0x6d05b]  SHGetMalloc+0x1c16
C  [SHELL32.dll+0x3fdf0]  Shell_MergeMenus+0xbac
C  [SHELL32.dll+0x6d292]  SHGetMalloc+0x1e4d
C  [COMDLG32.dll+0x4658]  GetOpenFileNameA+0x15b9
C  [COMDLG32.dll+0x4450]  GetOpenFileNameA+0x13b1
C  [COMDLG32.dll+0x42c0]  GetOpenFileNameA+0x1221
C  [COMDLG32.dll+0x3e6d]  GetOpenFileNameA+0xdce
C  [COMDLG32.dll+0x3dc1]  GetOpenFileNameA+0xd22
C  [COMDLG32.dll+0xb367]  GetOpenFileNameA+0x82c8
C  [COMDLG32.dll+0x3a04]  GetOpenFileNameA+0x965
C  [COMDLG32.dll+0x35fa]  GetOpenFileNameA+0x55b
C  [USER32.dll+0x8734]  GetDC+0x6d
C  [USER32.dll+0x1413c]  DefDlgProcW+0x402
C  [USER32.dll+0x13b30]  EnumDisplaySettingsA+0xc9
C  [USER32.dll+0x13d5c]  DefDlgProcW+0x22
C  [USER32.dll+0x8734]  GetDC+0x6d
C  [USER32.dll+0x8816]  GetDC+0x14f
C  [USER32.dll+0x18ea0]  DefWindowProcW+0x180
C  [USER32.dll+0x18eec]  DefWindowProcW+0x1cc
C  [ntdll.dll+0xe473]  KiUserCallbackDispatcher+0x13
C  [USER32.dll+0x1651a]  IsDlgButtonChecked+0x1720
C  [USER32.dll+0x149b1]  GetCursorFrameInfo+0x1b9
C  [USER32.dll+0x14a06]  DialogBoxIndirectParamAorW+0x36
C  [avcuf32.dll+0x4c727]  AvcGetJumpCode+0x4b6a7
C  [avcuf32.dll+0x91f4]  AvcGetJumpCode+0x8174
C  0x6300076d
C  [USER32.dll+0x2208d]  DialogBoxIndirectParamW+0x1b
C  [COMDLG32.dll+0x355f]  GetOpenFileNameA+0x4c0
C  [COMDLG32.dll+0x3366]  GetOpenFileNameA+0x2c7
C  [COMDLG32.dll+0x333d]  GetOpenFileNameA+0x29e
C  [COMDLG32.dll+0x17bff]  GetOpenFileNameW+0x62
C  [awt.dll+0x90bf9]  Java_sun_awt_windows_WToolkit_startSecondaryEventLoop+0x879
C  [USER32.dll+0x8734]  GetDC+0x6d
C  [USER32.dll+0x8816]  GetDC+0x14f
C  [USER32.dll+0x18ea0]  DefWindowProcW+0x180
C  [USER32.dll+0x18eec]  DefWindowProcW+0x1cc
C  [ntdll.dll+0xe473]  KiUserCallbackDispatcher+0x13
C  [USER32.dll+0x192e3]  SendMessageW+0x49
C  [awt.dll+0x6bdfb]  Java_sun_awt_windows_WColor_getDefaultColor+0x135

Java frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code)
j  sun.awt.windows.WToolkit.eventLoop()V+0
j  sun.awt.windows.WToolkit.run()V+49
j  java.lang.Thread.run()V+11
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub

---------------  P R O C E S S  ---------------

Java Threads: ( => current thread )
  0x02a9d400 JavaThread "Thread-0" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3604, stack(0x039a0000,0x039f0000)]
  0x02ada400 JavaThread "SIGTERM handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=516, stack(0x03950000,0x039a0000)]
  0x030dac00 JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-0" [_thread_blocked, id=3596, stack(0x03300000,0x03350000)]
  0x030d9000 JavaThread "Thread-1" [_thread_in_native, id=2200, stack(0x032b0000,0x03300000)]
=>0x02aebc00 JavaThread "AWT-Windows" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=320, stack(0x02f80000,0x02fd0000)]
  0x02aea000 JavaThread "AWT-Shutdown" [_thread_blocked, id=3360, stack(0x02f30000,0x02f80000)]
  0x02ae9000 JavaThread "Java2D Disposer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3324, stack(0x02ee0000,0x02f30000)]
  0x02aaa800 JavaThread "Service Thread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2376, stack(0x02e40000,0x02e90000)]
  0x02aa5400 JavaThread "C1 CompilerThread0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2592, stack(0x02df0000,0x02e40000)]
  0x02aa3800 JavaThread "Attach Listener" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2432, stack(0x02da0000,0x02df0000)]
  0x02aa2000 JavaThread "Signal Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=976, stack(0x02d50000,0x02da0000)]
  0x02a93c00 JavaThread "Finalizer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1220, stack(0x02d00000,0x02d50000)]
  0x02a8f000 JavaThread "Reference Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2788, stack(0x02cb0000,0x02d00000)]
  0x003b8000 JavaThread "main" [_thread_blocked, id=2844, stack(0x00900000,0x00950000)]

Other Threads:
  0x02a8d400 VMThread [stack: 0x02c60000,0x02cb0000] [id=2704]
  0x02abdc00 WatcherThread [stack: 0x02e90000,0x02ee0000] [id=2864]

VM state:not at safepoint (normal execution)

VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread: None

Heap
 def new generation   total 4928K, used 1165K [0x22af0000, 0x23040000, 0x28040000)
  eden space 4416K,  26% used [0x22af0000, 0x22c13410, 0x22f40000)
  from space 512K,   0% used [0x22f40000, 0x22f40000, 0x22fc0000)
  to   space 512K,   0% used [0x22fc0000, 0x22fc0000, 0x23040000)
 tenured generation   total 10944K, used 0K [0x28040000, 0x28af0000, 0x32af0000)
   the space 10944K,   0% used [0x28040000, 0x28040000, 0x28040200, 0x28af0000)
 compacting perm gen  total 12288K, used 409K [0x32af0000, 0x336f0000, 0x36af0000)
   the space 12288K,   3% used [0x32af0000, 0x32b56548, 0x32b56600, 0x336f0000)
    ro space 10240K,  42% used [0x36af0000, 0x36f308b0, 0x36f30a00, 0x374f0000)
    rw space 12288K,  54% used [0x374f0000, 0x37b70bf8, 0x37b70c00, 0x380f0000)

Card table byte_map: [0x02b00000,0x02bb0000] byte_map_base: 0x029ea880

Polling page: 0x00950000

Code Cache  [0x00980000, 0x00a20000, 0x02980000)
 total_blobs=183 nmethods=18 adapters=101 free_code_cache=32145Kb largest_free_block=32917312

Compilation events (10 events):
Event: 0.241 Thread 0x02aa5400   13             java.lang.Character::toLowerCase (9 bytes)
Event: 0.241 Thread 0x02aa5400 nmethod 13 0x00a19e88 code [0x00a19f90, 0x00a1a038]
Event: 0.241 Thread 0x02aa5400   14             java.lang.CharacterDataLatin1::toLowerCase (39 bytes)
Event: 0.242 Thread 0x02aa5400 nmethod 14 0x00a1a0c8 code [0x00a1a1c0, 0x00a1a2a0]
Event: 0.242 Thread 0x02aa5400   15             java.io.Win32FileSystem::normalize (143 bytes)
Event: 0.243 Thread 0x02aa5400 nmethod 15 0x00a1a388 code [0x00a1a4d0, 0x00a1a76c]
Event: 0.243 Thread 0x02aa5400   16             java.lang.String::lastIndexOf (52 bytes)
Event: 0.243 Thread 0x02aa5400 nmethod 16 0x00a1aac8 code [0x00a1abd0, 0x00a1acdc]
Event: 0.243 Thread 0x02aa5400   17             java.lang.AbstractStringBuilder::ensureCapacityInternal (16 bytes)
Event: 0.244 Thread 0x02aa5400 nmethod 17 0x00a1adc8 code [0x00a1aed0, 0x00a1af7c]

GC Heap History (0 events):
No events

Deoptimization events (0 events):
No events

Internal exceptions (10 events):
Event: 0.236 Thread 0x003b8000 Threw 0x22b69bd0 at C:\jdk7u2_32P\jdk7u10\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 0.236 Thread 0x003b8000 Threw 0x22b69ce8 at C:\jdk7u2_32P\jdk7u10\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 0.242 Thread 0x003b8000 Threw 0x22b6d7f8 at C:\jdk7u2_32P\jdk7u10\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 0.242 Thread 0x003b8000 Threw 0x22b6d910 at C:\jdk7u2_32P\jdk7u10\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 0.333 Thread 0x030dd400 Threw 0x22ba51a8 at C:\jdk7u2_32P\jdk7u10\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 0.334 Thread 0x030dd400 Threw 0x22ba5e58 at C:\jdk7u2_32P\jdk7u10\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 0.334 Thread 0x030dd400 Threw 0x22ba5fe8 at C:\jdk7u2_32P\jdk7u10\hotspot\src\share\vm\classfile\systemDictionary.cpp:168
Event: 0.343 Thread 0x030df000 Threw 0x22bbb2e8 at C:\jdk7u2_32P\jdk7u10\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 0.343 Thread 0x030df000 Threw 0x22bbbf98 at C:\jdk7u2_32P\jdk7u10\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 0.343 Thread 0x030df000 Threw 0x22bbc128 at C:\jdk7u2_32P\jdk7u10\hotspot\src\share\vm\classfile\systemDictionary.cpp:168

Events (10 events):
Event: 0.343 Thread 0x030df000 Thread added: 0x030df000
Event: 0.343 loading class 0x030deaa0
Event: 0.343 loading class 0x030deaa0 done
Event: 0.345 Thread 0x030df000 Thread exited: 0x030df000
Event: 5.081 Executing VM operation: EnableBiasedLocking
Event: 5.081 Executing VM operation: EnableBiasedLocking done
Event: 10.766 loading class 0x381282d8
Event: 10.766 loading class 0x381282d8 done
Event: 10.767 Thread 0x02ada400 Thread added: 0x02ada400
Event: 10.768 Thread 0x02a9d400 Thread added: 0x02a9d400


Dynamic libraries:
0x00400000 - 0x0042f000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\java.exe
0x7c910000 - 0x7c9c9000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
0x7c800000 - 0x7c908000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\KERNEL32.dll
0x62000000 - 0x6207c000 	C:\Programme\Bitdefender\Bitdefender 2013\Active Virus Control\Avc3_00172_013\avcuf32.dll
0x77da0000 - 0x77e4a000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
0x77e50000 - 0x77ee3000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll
0x77fc0000 - 0x77fd1000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\Secur32.dll
0x7e360000 - 0x7e3f1000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll
0x77ef0000 - 0x77f39000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll
0x773a0000 - 0x774a3000 	C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.6028_x-ww_61e65202\COMCTL32.dll
0x77be0000 - 0x77c38000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll
0x77f40000 - 0x77fb6000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
0x76330000 - 0x7634d000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMM32.DLL
0x78aa0000 - 0x78b5d000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre7\bin\msvcr100.dll
0x6e7d0000 - 0x6eb1c000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre7\bin\client\jvm.dll
0x71a30000 - 0x71a3a000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WSOCK32.dll
0x71a10000 - 0x71a27000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll
0x71a00000 - 0x71a08000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll
0x76af0000 - 0x76b1e000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINMM.dll
0x76bb0000 - 0x76bbb000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSAPI.DLL
0x6e720000 - 0x6e72c000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre7\bin\verify.dll
0x6d4d0000 - 0x6d4f0000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre7\bin\java.dll
0x6e7b0000 - 0x6e7c3000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre7\bin\zip.dll
0x6d000000 - 0x6d142000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre7\bin\awt.dll
0x770f0000 - 0x7717b000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
0x774b0000 - 0x775ee000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
0x5b0f0000 - 0x5b128000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\uxtheme.dll
0x746a0000 - 0x746ec000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSCTF.dll
0x10000000 - 0x1001d000 	c:\programme\teamviewer\version5\tv.dll
0x75250000 - 0x7527e000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msctfime.ime
0x4fd50000 - 0x4fef6000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d9.dll
0x6de80000 - 0x6de86000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d8thk.dll
0x77bd0000 - 0x77bd8000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll
0x76350000 - 0x7639a000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMDLG32.dll
0x7e670000 - 0x7ee91000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
0x77b10000 - 0x77b32000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\appHelp.dll
0x76f90000 - 0x7700f000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\CLBCATQ.DLL
0x77010000 - 0x770e3000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMRes.dll
0x779f0000 - 0x77a46000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscui.dll
0x765a0000 - 0x765bd000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSCDLL.dll
0x60000000 - 0x60129000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\FM20.DLL
0x6e1e0000 - 0x6e213000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre7\bin\jp2iexp.dll
0x035e0000 - 0x038b9000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp2res.dll
0x75f20000 - 0x7601d000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
0x76620000 - 0x766d6000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\USERENV.dll
0x778f0000 - 0x779e4000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\SETUPAPI.dll
0x76940000 - 0x76966000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntshrui.dll
0x76ad0000 - 0x76ae1000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATL.DLL
0x597d0000 - 0x59825000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\NETAPI32.dll
0x76930000 - 0x76938000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\LINKINFO.dll
0x59dd0000 - 0x59e71000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\dbghelp.dll

VM Arguments:
java_command: Test
Launcher Type: SUN_STANDARD

Environment Variables:
PATH=C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;C:\Progra~1\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel;C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\GIS\Tools;C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Autodesk Shared\;C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Adobe\AGL;C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Ulead Systems\MPEG;C:\WINDOWS\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0;C:\WINDOWS\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0
USERNAME=Admin
OS=Windows_NT
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=x86 Family 15 Model 3 Stepping 4, GenuineIntel



---------------  S Y S T E M  ---------------

OS: Windows XP Build 2600 Service Pack 3

CPU:total 2 (1 cores per cpu, 2 threads per core) family 15 model 3 stepping 4, cmov, cx8, fxsr, mmx, sse, sse2, sse3, ht, tsc

Memory: 4k page, physical 2095852k(1491820k free), swap 2727940k(2063468k free)

vm_info: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (23.6-b04) for windows-x86 JRE (1.7.0_10-b18), built on Nov 28 2012 08:34:29 by "java_re" with unknown MS VC++:1600

time: Sat Dec 29 10:47:41 2012
elapsed time: 11 seconds



Hier noch die beiden Testklassen:

```
import java.awt.FileDialog;
import java.awt.Frame;

public class Test {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		FileDialog fd = new FileDialog((Frame) null, "Test", FileDialog.LOAD);
		fd.show();
	}
}
```


```
import javax.swing.JFileChooser;
import javax.swing.UIManager;

public class Test {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		try {
      UIManager.setLookAndFeel("com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WindowsLookAndFeel");

    } catch (Exception e) { System.err.println("Error: " + e.getMessage()); }
		JFileChooser jfc = new JFileChooser();
		jfc.showOpenDialog(null);
	}
}
```

Habt ihr noch Ideen, wie ich diesen Fehler(oder Bug?) loswerde?


----------



## pl4gu33 (29. Dez 2012)

Sind die Konfigurationen der Rechner identisch? Also gleiche JAVA Version etc?


----------



## NikoW (29. Dez 2012)

Ja das schon. Die JRE ist mit dem Programm gebündelt, sodass genau die gleiche Version auf den Rechnern verwendet wird. Ich habe auch schon versucht unterschiedliche JRE-Versionen zu verwenden, hat aber leider auch nicht geklappt.


----------



## bERt0r (29. Dez 2012)

Einfache Lösung: Nicht jedesmal einen neuen JFileChooser erstellen sondern nur einen und sich den dann in einer Variable merken. Der JFileChooser muss nämlich ein paar Icons laden und das dauert manchmal eine Sekunde.


----------



## NikoW (29. Dez 2012)

Die Lösung hatte ich auch schon gesehen. Nur das bringt mir ja nicht viel, weil sich das Programm ja schon beim Konstruktor von JFileChooser aufhängt... oder wie meinst du das?


----------



## bERt0r (29. Dez 2012)

Achso von ganz aufhängen ist hier die rede. Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass dieser Rechner das WindowsLookAndFeel unterstützt (kein Linux/Apfel ist). Hast du schon die JavaVersion von dem Rechner inspiziert? Eventuell veraltet ansonsten trotzdem java neu installieren?


----------



## NikoW (29. Dez 2012)

Genau das Programm hängt sich ganz auf. Der Rechner ist ein Windows XP mit Java 7 Update 10. Habe es damit ausprobiert und mit Java 6. Leider bei beidem kein Erfolg.


----------



## bERt0r (29. Dez 2012)

Und wo genau fliegt der Fehler, lass dir mal den StackTrace ausgeben, nicht nur die Fehlermeldung.


----------



## NikoW (29. Dez 2012)

Das Problem ist ja, dass kein Fehler kommt, sondern das Programm einfach nicht mehr reagiert. Ich wüsste da keine Möglichkeit an den Stacktrace zu kommen... du? Danke schonmal, dass du mir hilfst eine Lösung zu finden.


----------



## bERt0r (29. Dez 2012)

Achso, probier mal das showOpenDialog in den Try-Catch Block zu legen.
Edit: Bitte den Konstruktor auch in den TryCatch Block legen. Du hast oben geschrieben dass eien ClassNotFound Exception fliegt. Die solltest du damit abfangen können.


----------



## NikoW (29. Dez 2012)

Das wird leider nichts bringen, weil der Quellcode ja gar nicht über den Konstruktor hinaus ausgewertet wird...


----------

